# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Demande : Smileys "SMS" / "Rgles"

## Mac LAK

Un smiley "Pas de langage SMS" ( ::nosms::  ?) , ce serait possible ?
Ainsi qu'un autre pour encourager  consulter les rgles du forum (:regles: ?) ?
Les deux dans le style de celui pour la balise CODE /CODE, par exemple...

Je ne sais pas s'il est possible, via le systme actuel, d'y inclure un lien direct, mais ce serait franchement gnial dans ce cas : un click sur ces smileys qui ouvre directement le topic sur les rgles, l, ce serait vraiment parfait...

----------


## Machjaghjolu

+1   ::!::  C'est vrai que si c'est possible a serait parfait  8)

----------


## Maxoo

+1 

On pourrait aussi envisager une sanction contre ceux qui ne respecte ni les balises codes ni les regles et qui parlent en sms.

Que ca soit bien clair : il m'arrive de faire des fautes, mais j'essai de parler franais. je ne veux pas qu'on bannisse les nuls en orthographe, juste ceux qui ne font pas d'efforts pour se faire comprendre.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Que ca soit bien clair : il m'arrive de faire des fautes, mais j'essai de parler franais. je ne veux pas qu'on bannisse les nuls en orthographe, juste ceux qui ne font pas d'efforts pour se faire comprendre.


Bah, j'ai habituellement une excellente orthographe, je me surveille beaucoup, et pourtant j'en laisse rgulirement... Nul n'est infaillible, et nous ne sommes pas  l'acadmie franaise non plus.

Surtout qu'il y en a pas mal sur le forum pour qui le franais n'est pas leur langue maternelle, qui ne sont pas mtros, voire qui ne sont pas franais du tout... Je pense aux croles, arabes, flamands, suisses non-francophones, franais expatris, africains, etc... Ils sont plutt nombreux  venir sur DVP.
Entendre de l'anglais, de l'allemand, du crole, de l'arabe, du wolof ou toute autre langue  longueur de journe, a n'a jamais aid  avoir un franais irrprochable !!  ::wink::  

Ils ont parfois une orthographe atroce, c'est vrai. Mais ce n'est pas leur faute, ils aident, ne posent pas de questions dbiles, respectent les rgles.... Je pense que l'on est tous d'accord pour dire "Pourquoi donc devraient-ils tre sanctionns ?!!?!?"...

Par contre, aucune circonstance attnuante pour le "djeunz rebelz" qui, malgr plusieurs rappels  l'ordre, continue de SMSiser sans vergogne en multipost...  ::twisted::

----------


## Katyucha

je suis d'accord avec Mac Lak sur ce point.
Il faut bien discerner : 
- Erreur d'orthographe, parce que l'erreur est humaine et que mme dans une langue maternelle, on fait des fautes
- J'ai pas envie de me fouler, j'cris comme je parle et "vs me ft chi je parl kom je ve". Il faudrait ne pas rpondre  ce genre de message...mme si je suis d'accord : ce n'est pas le style de la maison

Surtout qu'on a toujours la possibilit de prvisualiser nos textes pour les mettre en page ou corriger les fautes, rajouter une balise oublie/errone...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Tu copie cette bannire dans ton message en rponse :



Code  insrer :



```
&#91;img&#93;http&#58;//simous.chez.tiscali.fr/images/bansms.gif&#91;/img&#93;
```

----------


## Katyucha

Merci M'sieur!
Je note cette bannire.

----------


## Mac LAK

Cool, la bannire ! Et puis difficile de la louper...  ::twisted:: 

Donc, si je traduis, pas de BBCode correspondant  l'ordre du jour ?
Pas de BBCode/banner sur les rgles, avec ou sans hyperlien ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est trop gros pour utiliser ca comme smiley pour le forum

----------


## Mac LAK

> C'est trop gros pour utiliser ca comme smiley pour le forum


Dommage... Pour la question des images "cliquables" via un BBCode, est-ce possible ?

Sinon, j'utilise parfois des gnrateurs de panneaux, comme http://www.smiliz.org/ , a peut tre une ide (faut regarder l'aspect lgal, bien sr).

Je pense qu'histoire d'tre "propres", recopier l'image localement au serveur DVP plutt qu'aller la gnrer systmatiquement chez eux serait mieux, mais a peut donner a :
 
L, j'y suis all "un peu lourd" sur la taille du texte, mais bon...

----------


## nebule

Moi je les trouve bien tes panneaux Mac LAK, au moins c'est clair.
Il est vident que concernant les fautes d'orthographe, c'est plus difficile mais un minimum est quand meme important!

Rien qu'en relisant son message (prvisualiser) on peut se rendre compte de l'oublie de mots, fautes basiques, ...

Un panneau avec "Pense  te relire avant de poster" ou du sytle serait aussi peut etre pas mal   ::wink::  
 ::?: :

ps : perso, j'ai toujours du mal avec les accents et la plupart des mes mots n'en ont pas   ::):

----------


## Michal

> Pour la question des images "cliquables" via un BBCode, est-ce possible ?


oui  ::):  teste par toi mme

il faut taper [ url=le_lien][img ]adresse_de_l'image[/img][/url]

----------


## Mac LAK

> il faut taper [ url=le_lien][img ]adresse_de_l'image[/img][/url]


Oui, je sais que l'on peut mettre une balise URL autour, merci ! 
Quel *coyote* ce mec, il me ferait passer pour un neuneu si je le laissais faire !! ;-)

Ce que je voulais, c'est que ces balises BBCode (mettons ":imgwithurl:") soit traduite, au final, par une squence de ce type :

```
&#91;url=http&#58;//le.lien.a.utiliser&#93;&#91;img&#93;http&#58;//site.web/imgwithurl.gif&#91;/img&#93;&#91;/url&#93;
```

Tu vois mieux ce que je veux dire ? Mais comme je ne sais pas de quelle manire est construit le flux HTML  partir d'une telle balise (Remplacement texte ? Expression rgulire ? Utilisation du nom dans une chane de format ?), je ne peux point le deviner...

----------


## Invit4

Contre le langage SMS et autres divergences, je connais un site qui fait cela :
Tu as quatre points quand tu t'inscris,  chaque fois que ton langage est inacceptable ou que tu fais une autre gourde, un modrateur t'enlve un point.
Quand tu n'as plus de points, ton compte est supprim.

C'est trs svre, mais est srement trs efficaces. Avec cela, un forum devient propre et trs agrable. Bien sr, la sanction peut aussi tre rduite. 
Par exemple : banissement de une semaine des forums.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Merci aux modrateurs de ne pas supprimer ce sujet   ::):

----------


## DMboup

Peut tre qu'en installant ceci tous les forums en gagneront
http://forums.phpbb-fr.com/viewtopic_56926_pd0_poasc_s0.html

Si les paramtres le permettent envoyer un MP  l'auteur et supprimer carrment son message.

----------


## Mac LAK

Si a marche effectivement correctement, c'est un chouette truc !!
Aprs, je trouve prfrable de prvenir que de rprimer, mais c'est un got personnel...

----------


## ridan

Bonjour,

Il est possible de contribuer  faire respecter les rgles du forum en mettant un petit message dans vos signatures, c'est trs efficace.

 ::):

----------

